# Nese News! Special Report



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

From The New England Sports Network Entertainment news.....

Wolfwood victorious!

The day started cool and rainy a hush fell about the forest as a close watch was kept for Wolfwood.









Arriving with much pomp and circumstance Wolfwood arrived to the Loon Mountain Campground surrounded by cheering crowds of faithful admirers. Scores of pipers escorted her tow vehicle to her site KB graciously waving to the throngs of people.










A hush fell over the crowd and regally, Judi emerged from her gleaming white Outback Puff.










Wearing a full length royal robe and crown, clutched in her right hand the staff of Wolfwood.

Eric looked on, dressed in a full length black cloak, mist gathering at his feet and crickets chirping loudly about him. His entrance was less than spectacular. The chosen route for his entry had remained barren

Although one couldn't help but be impressed with his 31RQS the current flagship of the line! 
Apparently lost or even afraid his supporters with the exception of his wife and two young boys were no where to be seen.

The ceremonial Bonfire was lit, it was all coming to a head.










Through squinting eyes Wolfwood said loudly, It's time to pay the piper Mr. Gregg!!!!, Eric lunged forward, an orange glint from the fire reflecting off the shiny silver blade of his sword, Wolfwoodâ€™s staff cast an eerie glow as the two traded blocks, parries and lunges. Eric's skill was undeniable BUT Wolfwoodâ€™s staff cast off each attack with ease almost seeming to possess some sort of powerful magic!










continued in Part 2 tragedy in the trees

Tragedy in the trees

Then suddenly Eric's sword was stripped! Clutching it in mid-air Wolfwood deftly wielded its weight and drove her staff into a near-by boulder splitting it in two and forcing the hapless Ericâ€™s head between its pieces. YIELD she yelled, her voice echoing against the mountains. YIELD or taste the sting of the Blackwood! KB stood by, hands wringing in hopes of a foolish reply, the drones damp with the evening mist. Eric whimpered in submission and just like as soon as it startedâ€¦it was all over. Or was it?










Tragedy in the trees. If defeat was not enough Ericâ€™s DW appeared pouring salt in the wound by offering the victorious Wolfwood a fresh Heineken and a hearty HUZZAH! Soundly defeated, Eric could only sit and pout, muttering something about someone named Doug.










Treaty Day dawning clear and bright, if not a little cloudy, damp, and overcast.










The two met to sign a treaty of peace (much to Wolfwoodâ€™s favor I might add). KBâ€™s fingers nimbly worked the pipes and the cheerful tune could be heard by all for a great distance. With great applause the signatures were placed on to the two ply Scotts best camping TP. No expense was spared!










Even though outwardly, Eric admitted defeat his rebellious personality shown through. While posing for the treaty signing photo op he slipped Wolfwood the bunny ears in apparent and utter defiance. His treachery has no bounds. The two combatantâ€™s now tentative allies backed away from the table never quite breaking eye contact. An uneasy calm set about the forest and a rumble of thunder was heard in the distanceâ€¦










Ian Macgregor reportingâ€¦.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

That was great....Thank you...to all of you.

But I must admit that I knew that Wolfwood would be the victor!!!

Long live the Queen!!!!

Gary


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> That was great....Thank you...to all of you.
> 
> But I must admit that I knew that Wolfwood would be the victor!!!
> 
> ...


 Like rats from a sinking ship!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hooray Wolfwood!









What a great story and a happy ending too...thanks for the photos!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ya know, for a minute there, I thought I was looking at pictures of Erroll Flynn, Basil Rathbone and Olivia DeHaviland.









That was great.

On edit, I forgot to say . . . . I laughed, I cried . . . . . .


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

That was great!








I was on the edge of my seat, thoroughly entertained ...........that was a nail biter for sure!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That was more entertaining than Harry Potter. Well done.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You are a good man, Sir Eric (The Humble).

In spite of a crushing victory, you have shown great humility and repsect for those of the weaker sex by allowing 'The Wolf' to assume the mantle - albeit unearned - of conquest. Your grace and sense of sportsmanship is a tribute to us all. And your easy humor and resolve to allow Judi the opportunity to save some small degree of face, through this shameless and silly farce is to be commended!

I bow down to you, Eric. Your majesty knows no bounds.
Viva La Eric! Long live The King!!!









Your humble servant,
PDX_Doug


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

That was really neat!! You should - if you're not already- be a writer. I was captivated, and the pictures were awesome..Watch out "Lord of the Rings" there is a new guy in town...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> You are a good man, Sir Eric (The Humble).
> 
> In spite of a crushing victory, you have shown great humility and repsect for those of the weaker sex by allowing 'The Wolf' to assume the mantle - albeit unearned - of conquest. Your grace and sense of sportsmanship is a tribute to us all. And your easy humor and resolve to allow Judi the opportunity to save some small degree of face, through this shameless and silly farce is to be commended!
> 
> ...


 Your right Doug, She is a bit uppity, ya know! Thank you for your support, albiet from a far! i think I will sit back and lick my wounds for a while







.

Oh after all of this I WAS formally invited to the Wolfwood liar. (rebuilt ya know) Quite a spread! The picture doesn;t do it justice! Wolfwood and KB did try to poison me with a Pumpkin ale (which was quite tasty) but I already new someone was probably going to try something so I was prepared.

AND....Did I mention the HORRIFIC battle Wolfwood had with backing into her site? I have to hand it to her it took two or three people guiding her but she did it! I was so proud. There was this issue with a site marker though. She kept trying to hit it with her tow vehicle (really bent out of shape because of the terrible time she was having, I guess) so I stood between it and her truck. She almost hit me a couple of times but I bit my tongue.

THEN on Sunday that post became and issue again and she couldn't get out of the site. KB was so mad the whole post got ripped out of the ground, much to the horror of the campground attendant who summarily shooed them out of the park. Embarrassing! Such a way to end the weekend.

I am thinking foam rubber around the edges of the TV and TT might be a good idea.

Of course you know...this explains why Wolfie drives a Miata. kinda hard to hit anything with that. Being a "disposable" sort of vehicle I wonder if she had had many? Anyway on my way out I did touch phooey repeatedly, Wolfwood trying to beat me off of it and I think the car growled at me. Though it COULD have been Wolfie but I doubt it.

Ahh the beginning of a beautiful friendship























I HAVE GOT TO REMEMBER she knows where I live...Da**!

Eric the conquered...sorta


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> i think I will sit back and lick my wounds for a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, Eric... Humility is great and all that. But, we must maintain a sense of honesty as well! Wolfie has had her little moment, now it's time to come clean and let reality rule once again!









I'm sorry I did not get to watch her maneuvering in and out of her site though. That could have been great entertainment. Just kickin' back with a cold Mike's and watching the show!









Wolfie, I'm glad to see you have decided to let bygones be bygones. I know you just well enough to know that even though you had other mischief in mind, once you saw what you were up against you had the foresight to make nice and prevent any further bloodshed! Inviting Eric over to enjoy Wolfwood is certainly a step in the right direction, and I'm sure the Doctor will be very pleased with your progress!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh Doug! What have you done!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Oh, Wolfie, you're my hero!







It's just too bad that Eric and his faithful servant, Doug, are not able to get out of their fantasy world even when REALITY smacks them in the face, er... head!


----------



## ke4nxw (Sep 26, 2006)

Kinda reminds me of Kerin in that one forum we link to    lol


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)




----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Judi

Outstanding job putting that together.
















I was LOL the whole time.

Thor


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I must say that was a very creative and enjoyable thread. Photos where outstanding.
Hail to Queen Wolfie!








Jan


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

cookie9933 said:


> I must say that was a very creative and enjoyable thread. Photos where outstanding.
> Hail to Queen Wolfie!
> 
> 
> ...


 You have to stop encouraging her!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

"SHE" needs no encouragement, Eric the Bumble. "SHE" is the proven and victorious Queen of all and her loyal supporters (including YOUR DW) shall rise to her defense. The Treaty has been broken. The wrath of Khan  KB and the Scottish Wolf Hounds shall be unleashed. The magic of the Staff shall be upon you.

Beware, Eric the Bumble, Beware.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey, no worries Eric... She's bluffing!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hey, no worries Eric... She's bluffing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right, Eric the Bumble. You just keep listening to the ever so wise and knowing PDX_. He sure is bold and brave - what with the PDX_ shack ...oh...2500 miles or so away. Go ahead - take your chances - we'll just walk over and pay you a visit. Tina still have some of that Heineken left? She, KB, and I sure have alot to catch up with....


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Be sure of this Wolfie. PDX is only this brave because he knows that he will never have to face off against you. Enjoy your victory and do not bow to the weak and bumble. Wolfie Reigns Supreme!

Darlene


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hey, no worries Eric... She's bluffing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bluffing - what are you talking about - the Queen of Outbackers.com Doesn't BLUFF


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doug, I listen to you for a while. I thought to myself, it's all a bad dream, BAHH!! its all smoke and mirrors! But you know what, She doesn't live three miles from you! Or pass your house on the way to and from work or have that knobby staff thing swinging around your head! I appreciate your support, call me whipped if you will but between, Tina, Wolfwood and KB I have my hands ARMS full. Till you move over here to the seacoast bud, I am watching my back! The radar's up and all systems are on alert. Augh! The stress of it all! I have been at General Quarters for 2 months! I need some relief!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

.....Now set condition 3, and assume the normal underway watch....on deck, enlisted section 1 and officers section 3.

sorry...flashback to the eighties with all this talk of GQ.

Eric, I don't know what to tell ya. I give you a lot of credit for taking this one on, but, you have to know when to pick your battles.

Tim


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> .....Now set condition 3, and assume the normal underway watch....on deck, enlisted section 1 and officers section 3.
> 
> sorry...flashback to the eighties with all this talk of GQ.
> 
> ...


 Ahh a sympathetic tone, a port in the storm! Thanks Tim!! HA hA!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

* I AM watching . . .*


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> * I AM watching . . .*


Love the new avatar Wolfie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well Gents... I think I have heard about enough of this nonsense!

It's time set the pint aside, and mount a charge! Our goal... and there can be no doubt about this... is to liberate the jar with the magic brass spheres that now reside on the mantle piece of that evil princess of darkness, and return them to their rightful owner... Our vanquished brother, Sir Eric!

We shall smite the rabid wolf in it's own lair, and return order to the realm! Unsheath thy wicked blades men, and loose the hounds!
*WE SHALL RISE VICTORIOUS!!!*

To Battle!!!
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I m not sure what you said Doug but I'll be right behind you


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

It sounds like Doug is planning on coming out for the 2007 Northeast Rally!!!!

I think the best thing for Eric to do is lay low.....admit defeat......take it like a man!!!!

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

And so... In the Autumn of nought six... the specter of war inevitable... the brave knights ride for their home in the highlands. An important conclave awaits!









Lost in thoughts of happier times, their ranks grow ever larger...









Until finally... after long hours... their destination reveals itself through lifting fog!









Camelot!









Camelot!









Sweet Camelot awaits!!!









Sir Doug counsels the brave and virtuous... "Tonight men, we gather at Camelot! Our task is nothing short of the conquest of Good over Ultimate Evil! For generations your fathers and their fathers before them, have gathered at the round table in times of need and distress. And they have always prevailed! Tonight, destiny has brought us to this hallowed ground and thrust upon us the history and future of our kind. We shall summon all the courage and wisdom that has brought us to this glorious point in time! Tonight we ride for Camelot!!!









Later...
Deep within the fortress walls, the faithful gather. The room of The Round Table has been hastily converted into an efficient war room. Serious work is at hand! But not before a song!









For long hours... deep into the night and the following morning... the brave Knights debated and planned... Planned and debated... Until, finally, the room grew quiet. Everyone knew the course was clear. As if on cue...all stood...swords stretched to the heavens "We shall overcome!" they shouted in unison! And then, just as quickly and quietly as they had entered.... the knights dispersed. Each with his own assignment. Ready to face any danger ahead!

The first and possibly most important task was reconnaissance and infiltration. Sir John the Swift (of the New Jersey John the Swifts), with the stealth and cunning of the fox, entered the lair of the enemy! What he beheld would forever be etched upon his brain!









His survey complete... Sir John rode swiftly back to Camelot. The information he now possessed would surely turn the battle in the favor of the brave knights... And Goodness!!!

To be continued...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

"WE" ???? What say thee small man of the NorthWest? "WE"???

Rest assured all ye faithfull of the Royal Kingdom  Queendom OB , the magic rests safely upon the mantle of Wolfwood!

The "hounds", as proclaimed, are steadfast in their posts. The Great Spirit of Aslan, too, IS among our midst and shall rise if beckoned !!!!

(btw guys, don't cut yourselves when you take those old, rusty cubscout knives out )

PDX_Gollum shall NOT upon the Spheres lay his spiney hands !



tdvffjohn said:


> I'm not sure what you said Doug but I'll be right behind you


...and which of the NE Rallies are you coming to ??????


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Well Gents... I think I have heard about enough of this nonsense!
> 
> It's time set the pint aside, and mount a charge! Our goal... and there can be no doubt about this... is to liberate the jar with the magic brass spheres that now reside on the mantle piece of that evil princess of darkness, and return them to their rightful owner... Our vanquished brother, Sir Eric!
> 
> ...


 YEAH!!

And to think....all this from a simple home improvement project. Answers a lot of questions about history for me. How many times has this happened before in the past? Was Alexander the Great's pavillion trashed by a camping groupie? Did Gengis Khan have his yurt trashed by another campfire loving horde member? One has to ask, one must wonder what other events in history started from a simple "renovation". I think Wolfie took this all to seriously. I mean it was ONLY a house. Okay a NICE house but just a house....right?

Doug, the sky light, however airy, probably should have been left out.

It is time for the Outback brothers to band against the Wolfie Horde!


----------



## thedude (Mar 22, 2006)

The ammunition you give me...

"The Dude" is back... lurking, enjoying all of this..

LAUGHING .....edited......

From the moderator team. Keep it civil or lurk somewhere else.

Moderator
CamperAndy


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> *WE SHALL RISE VICTORIOUS!!!*


We??

Ahh...Doug?

Do you have a mouse in your pocket?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

3LEES said:


> We??
> 
> Ahh...Doug?
> 
> Do you have a mouse in your pocket?


Why, yes, I do!
And is he ever glad to see you!








Welcome to the fight brother... Now I know our side will win!

Happy Trails,
Doug

(I apologize for that Lord, and please help all the little Pygmy children in New Guinea)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hmm, if I remember correctly, Camelot is a silly place. Oh well, you'll need a regimental piper, and since no self respecting highland chief would be without his Clan's Piper, I am only to willing to oblige.

Tim


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Oh yeah! Things are looking up, the army grows strong!*


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

'Twill be an honor Sir Tim, to march into battle as your pipes echo off the valley walls!
Welcome to the good fight!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## thedude (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Doug,

You ignore The Dude???

C'mon old buddy, I left you alone for awhile


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Guys and Gals - Too much time spend on this

Go camping









Thor


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thor, Two of us *did* go camping and this thread is a result of what happened! I am *afraid* to go camping! Well not really but I have healthy concern! Who knows what will happen next.......

But I am thinking about it! Trust me!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

As Sir John The Swift rides towards Camelot, the battle line forms.
The smell of victory is in the air, and a quiet confidence settles over the ever growing army...









(Edited 9.28.06 21:11PDT)


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh happy day! the cavalary!! Watch out wolfie! your in for it now!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> and a quite confidence settles over the ever growing army...


A quite confidence?

Doug, are you QUITE sure that is what you want?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> *Oh yeah! Things are looking up, the army grows strong!*


Certainly does look like the crew that would need YOUR leadership there, Eric the Bumble

SHOTS FIRED!!!! SHOTS FIRED!!!!! Just how many times did you chase your tail in circles while yelling that, Eric? Now THAT's bravery! Sure sounds like YOU'RE ready for battle....

When did Doug say he was coming to stand by your side and protect the gregg estate? Does Tina know that? hmmmm....think I'll give her a call and see how she's doin'


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> It sounds like Doug is planning on coming out for the 2007 Northeast Rally!!!!
> 
> I think the best thing for Eric to do is lay low.....admit defeat......take it like a man!!!!
> 
> Gary


Yipee...Doug is coming out...of what??? the closet


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

3LEES said:


> and a quite confidence settles over the ever growing army...


A quite confidence?

Doug, are you QUITE sure that is what you want?








[/quote]

Oh be *QUIET*!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> Thor, Two of us *did* go camping and this thread is a result of what happened! I am *afraid* to go camping! Well not really but I have healthy concern! Who knows what will happen next.......


I think we all know the answer to that Gregg...

Brokeback  Outback Mountain Part II


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I think we all know the answer to that Gregg...
> 
> Brokeback  Outback Mountain Part II


YIKES!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I think we all know the answer to that Gregg...
> 
> Brokeback  Outback Mountain Part II


YIKES!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Not goin' there. Nope. Suggest no one else does either.....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Thor, Two of us *did* go camping and this thread is a result of what happened! I am *afraid* to go camping! Well not really but I have healthy concern! Who knows what will happen next.......


I think we all know the answer to that Gregg...

Brokeback  Outback Mountain Part II















[/quote]























* AHHHH  * *NO!!  *


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Man, you guys got WAAAYYYY too much time on your hands!









Go camping!

Mark


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Man, you guys got WAAAYYYY too much time on your hands!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is by the way, a direct result of camping! AND all Dougs fault, sort of.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Man, you guys got WAAAYYYY too much time on your hands!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is by the way, a direct result of camping! AND all Dougs fault, sort of.








[/quote]
Au Contraire, young Eric the Bumble! The Treaty was the result of camping. THIS is a direct result of having home from camping ..... followed by you logging onto OB.com, making some silly plea to your brethren, then listening to PDX_, and acting most inappropriately by BREAKING THE TREATY!!!!

Noral of story: Go camping!!! DO NOT come home!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Man, you guys got WAAAYYYY too much time on your hands!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is by the way, a direct result of camping! AND all Dougs fault, sort of.








[/quote]
Au Contraire, young Eric the Bumble! The Treaty was the result of camping. THIS is a direct result of having home from camping ..... followed by you logging onto OB.com, making some silly plea to your brethren, then listening to PDX_, and acting most inappropriately by BREAKING THE TREATY!!!!

Noral of story: Go camping!!! DO NOT come home!!!








[/quote]

All I heard was Blah, Blah, Blah.... Noral..Blah Blah.....







What's a Noral?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Au Contraire, young Eric the Bumble! The Treaty was the result of camping. THIS is a direct result of having home from camping ..... followed by you logging onto OB.com, making some silly plea to your brethren, then listening to PDX_, and acting most inappropriately by BREAKING THE TREATY!!!!
> 
> Noral of story: Go camping!!! DO NOT come home!!!


 All I heard was Blah, Blah, Blah.... Noral..Blah Blah.....







What's a Noral?
[/quote]
hmmmm....not to worry (not a surprise either). The more mature of your species will understand ...

Try this...

Camping = <hmm> Good

Come Home = <grr> Not Good

Eric talk to Doug = <grrrr> Bad. Very Bad.

Ya' kno, I'll bet Tina even has some soothing lotion for those rug-burned knuckles.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> All I heard was Blah, Blah, Blah.... Noral..Blah Blah.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eric,

It is heartwarming to see the Magic Brass Spheres are working again.
In the words of our esteemed leader...

*MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!*









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> All I heard was Blah, Blah, Blah.... Noral..Blah Blah.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eric,

It is heartwarming to see the Magic Brass Spheres are working again.
In the words of our esteemed leader...

*MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!*









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
I believe your reference to "Brass Spheres" is mistaken, sir. I believe the words you seek are "Brass SPEARS" which, if you'd like, the Wolf Hounds will cheerfully deliver directly to Eric the Bumble's Bumblestead.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> All I heard was Blah, Blah, Blah.... Noral..Blah Blah.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eric,

It is heartwarming to see the Magic Brass Spheres are working again.
In the words of our esteemed leader...

*MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!*









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]








Heh Heh!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> I believe your reference to "Brass Spheres" is mistaken, sir. I believe the words you seek are "Brass SPEARS" which, if you'd like, the Wolf Hounds will cheerfully deliver directly to Eric the Bumble's Bumblestead.


Yeah, yeah, yeah.....
Talk to the hand, Wolfie... Talk to the hand.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh boy....pushing buttons!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I believe your reference to "Brass Spheres" is mistaken, sir. I believe the words you seek are "Brass SPEARS" which, if you'd like, the Wolf Hounds will cheerfully deliver directly to Eric the Bumble's Bumblestead.


Yeah, yeah, yeah.....
Talk to the hand, Wolfie... Talk to the hand.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Hey Eric. Would ya' let Tina know I'm stoppin' in my way home tonight? Please?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Before anyone gets an idea to do one better than this story (which I did not read, sorry) Please don t. We had a while ago some people concerned with sig pics and how long they took to load. The rules were enforced and all has been well. This story took 15 pictures in the first post which is beyond excessive. So, just a request in case someone is working on another.

Thank You

John


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Before anyone gets an idea to do one better than this story (which I did not read, sorry) Please don t. We had a while ago some people concerned with sig pics and how long they took to load. The rules were enforced and all has been well. This story took 15 pictures in the first post which is beyond excessive. So, just a request in case someone is working on another.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> John


 Thanks John, I didn't know. I will be consious of that in the future. Should I try to edit the photos and resize them?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

FYI...when you reply you can "un-click" the* Enable signature?*

see....no signature pix
MaeJae


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Links repaired, pictures resized. Enjoy the insanity!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Great Story* - thanks for bringing it back!


----------

